# Sticky  No one is actually dead until the ripples they cause in the world die away.



## grumpydaddy

A Terry Pratchett quote That I hope holds true for me

Some folks know but ....

There may be some that wonder what happened so

Found a lump on my neck that was first diagnosed cancer Oct 19, Prepped in Nov, Treated in December.
By mid 2020 I knew that it had started to spread so a new treatment started not to stop it but to slow it down.
By end of year that was clearly not working as I now have it in my bones
So my friends, it is soon to be goodbye.
I have been told that my life expectancy is short
My consultant has suggested that typically with people in my situation 25% will live for what is now less than 3 months, 50% will live for 3 to 7 months and 25% may live a bit longer.
Clearly then I need to make preparations and one of those is saying my goodbyes
I met a whole bunch of good guys on this forum I am pleased to say, so a mostly happy experience
If you think of me then hug your partners, kids and/or grandkids just a little more and keep a smile for me.
It comes to us all ......just a bit sooner than I hoped for me

Even though you might not think so by the standard of my jokes I remain a forum friend
Mike


----------



## MWJB

I honestly don't know what to say...

I just wish that, for whatever time you have, you can make those preparations and achieve some level of peace.

My thoughts are with you & your loved ones.



grumpydaddy said:


> If you think of me then hug your partners, kids and/or grandkids just a little more and keep a smile for me.


 For sure.

Please do check in here again.

Much love to you & yours, Mark.


----------



## AndyDClements

Wow, much like Mark, I'm lost for words, knowing that anything I could say would have no impact.


----------



## DavecUK

I finally know what to say....I've had some real belly laughs with the humour in Grumpys special thread on Coffeetime and he started the original funnies thread.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/vesuvius/the-end-is-nigh-t468.html#p6011

Politically correct it is not...but pop in and post a joke....lets keep those ripples of laughter going, that said, I have to go and pop up a YouTube video before David beats me to it.

P.S. It's an Australian Advert for Dickens Cider, very popular on the gold coast apparently.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

grumpydaddy said:


> Clearly then I need to make preparations and one of those is saying my goodbyes
> I met a whole bunch of good guys on this forum I am pleased to say, so a mostly happy experience
> If you think of me then hug your partners, kids and/or grandkids just a little more and keep a smile for me.
> It comes to us all ......just a bit sooner than I hoped for me
> 
> Even though you might not think so by the standard of my jokes I remain a forum friend
> Mike


 Beautifully put, Grumpy. Admire and respect the spirit, bravery and dignity you have shown in facing the ultimate challenge.


----------



## J_Fo

I'm so sorry to hear that, thank you for putting it so eloquently. I hope you enjoy everything in front of you and find some peace. All the best thoughts and wishes to you and yours. There is a light that will never go out.


----------



## Instant no more !

I am so sorry to here this very sad new , Make sure you enjoy you remaining time , As said none of us know when our time is up

Life flys by.


----------



## cuprajake

Cancer true is the scourge of this planet.

I lost my mum early to malignant melanoma, by the time they diagnosed, it was in her lungs, liver and bones.

While an awful thing, im thankful for the time we had and the goodbyes we could say

X


----------



## -Mac

Mike, I'm so sorry.

I will make a point of thinking of you whenever I drink an espresso or re-read a Pratchett, and mentally toast you, grumpydaddy.


----------



## iroko

So sorry to hear, I hope you can stay strong and make peace with the world.


----------



## Burnzy

Beautiful quote and so very true. So sorry for you and your family.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I am so sorry to hear this, I don't know what to say (fantastic quote by the way). Beautifully worded and thought provoking post, a reality check for us all.

Thanks for the help with the Auber timer, it's still going strong.Wishing you and your family all the best.


----------



## drude

Very sorry to hear this. As others have noted, a lovely quote - may you ripple onwards


----------



## hotmetal

As I said before Mike, so very sorry about this and I admire your approach, as well as the constant stream of funnies for which you are known. Peace be upon you old bean.


----------



## grumpydaddy

AS LONG AS I HAVE MY HUMOUR AND SOME MORPHINE.......


----------



## Lawman

I'm more a lurker on this forum and only post occasionally but I really do wish you and your family the best.

Enjoy your remaining time and hope you can make some everlasting memories for your family.


----------



## grumpydaddy

This bloke came in to my shop today and asked me, "Why is that exit sign flickering on & off?"
I said, "It's on the way out".....


----------



## grumpydaddy




----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

@grumpydaddy I'm so sorry and farewell !

Hope you find peace, happiness and laughter during the remaining time. All the best and best wishes for your family. We will include you and your family in our prayers. 🙏


----------



## dutchy101

@grumpydaddy So sorry to hear this. All the very best with everything bud!


----------



## dwalsh1

I feel bad and sad for you reading this. My wife passed away last July with cancer. I feel terrible because I underestimated how much I loved her and would miss her. Every day is an all time low. I hope your family can cope better than me.


----------



## DavecUK

dwalsh1 said:


> I feel bad and sad for you reading this. My wife passed away last July with cancer. I feel terrible because I underestimated how much I loved her and would miss her. Every day is an all time low. I hope your family can cope better than me.


 I'm very sorry to hear that....I've lost relatives, friends, and my Dad to cancer over the years...for me it hasn't got better, but it has got easier. My Dad passed away almost 19 years ago now and from time to time I still shed a tear...mostly in those quiet moments. When I read posts like this and Grumpys posts...it all comes flooding back..


----------



## grumpydaddy

dwalsh1 said:


> I feel bad and sad for you reading this. My wife passed away last July with cancer. I feel terrible because I underestimated how much I loved her and would miss her. Every day is an all time low. I hope your family can cope better than me.


 It is sad but perhaps inevitable that among the audience here there would be someone in your situation that my comments only serve to bring back memories which in turn are upsetting.

We, as a family, try to talk every day on the subject in an attempt to normalise the inevitable and get a bunch of the crying done whilst I am still here. I know it will affect them all in different measure and in different ways so This "preparation work" that I have kind of insisted on will I hope make it easier for them to continue talking to and supporting each other later in the year

I find myself concerned for them more than me but certain things will set me off forcing me to retire from the room for a short while

May I wish you the strength to remember the good times @dwalsh1 and in so doing remembering to smile at those memories.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

dwalsh1 said:


> I feel bad and sad for you reading this. My wife passed away last July with cancer. I feel terrible because I underestimated how much I loved her and would miss her. Every day is an all time low. I hope your family can cope better than me.


 So sorry to hear your loss. It's difficult to deal with as it affects all spheres of our life. We will pray that time will heal you and she remains fresh in your memory and heart.

Death is the only certainty in our life. I can feel what you must be going through. Three people were dear to me. My dad, mum and the best British friend. I lost my dad to cancer 34 years ago, my mum to Diabetes 17 years ago and my friend to cancer early this year. The sad parts were not seeing my dad alive, frozen out under trying circumstances for years abroad preventing me from seeing my mum and let alone attending her funeral and Covid-19 preventing me from attending my friend's funeral.

Covid 19 has single-handedly shown how fluid the life has become!

May God give you, your family, Grumpy and his family strengths to deal with these. Take care.


----------



## grumpydaddy

MI ore Smiles needed

I once shot a man with a paintball gun, just to watch him dye.


----------



## grumpydaddy

This is how last night went for me in terms of sleep.

I got some but BUT still feeling the need for proper rest


----------



## DavecUK

Recent events reminded me of the Queens Christmas message.


----------



## grumpydaddy

I

I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so I sat down and had a cold beer.

The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking.

My wife walked by and asked me what I was doing, and I said, "Nothing."

The reason I said "nothing" instead of saying "just thinking" is because she then would have asked, "About what?"

At that point I would have had to explain that men are deep thinkers about various topics, which would lead to other questions.

Finally I pondered an age old question: Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the nuts?

Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than a guy getting kicked in the nuts, but how could they know?

Well, after another beer, and some more heavy deductive thinking, I have come up with an answer to that question.

Getting kicked in the nuts is more painful than having a baby, and even though I obviously couldn't really know, here is the reason for my conclusion:

A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say, "It might be nice to have another child."

But you never hear a guy say, "You know, I think I would like another kick in the nuts."

I rest my case.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

@grumpydaddy, How amazing you maintain your great sense of humour! You did bring loads of laughter. Keep that coming mate!

Here is a little twist: You ask the woman if she would prefer a boy or a girl? What do you think her answer will be ? I have heard the answer so many times! 🤔😃


----------



## grumpydaddy




----------



## Callahan

grumpydaddy said:


> MI ore Smiles needed
> 
> I once shot a man with a paintball gun, just to watch him dye.


 My family has suffered some terrible losses in the last three months and my thoughts are with you and your family.......

To make myself feel a bit better I bought a rescue dog the other day.I'm pretty sure that it must have been owned by a Blacksmith at some stage.

How do I Know, I hear you ask?

Well as soon as I got it home it made a bolt for the gate!!


----------



## grumpydaddy




----------



## grumpydaddy

he's not just coming for me.....


----------



## grumpydaddy

A man walks in a bar and sits down at the counter on a bar stool. The barman comes over to serve him. The customer seems on edge and says to the barman "get me a double scotch before it starts". The barman thinks the customer's attitude was a little odd, but gets him the drink. A few minutes later the customer turns again to the barman and repeats "get me a double scotch before it starts." The barman once again just gets him the drink. That same order occurs about every 10 minutes and after about 7 or 8 doubles the customer is very drunk. Even so, he stammers "get me a double scotch before it starts." The barman thinks he'd better make this the last one he serves the customer, gets him his drink again and asks the customer, "Hey, you've had a lot to drink - I sincerely hope you can pay for all this".

The customer bangs his fist on the counter and yells, "Here we go ......................................it's started!"


----------



## grumpydaddy

A shepherd asks his clever sheepdog to count the sheep on his farm. The dog runs off at top speed, runs through and around the flock then drives them back to the shepherd. The shepherd asks the dog, "How many sheep do I have?" The dog says, "40." The shepherd replies, "Wait a minute, as far as I know, I only have 38".

The sheepdog retorts, "Well, I rounded them up."


----------



## Colio07

@grumpydaddy I'm so sorry to hear about your prognosis. As others have mentioned, your dignity, approach and humour are amazing and inspiring. Sending you and your family love, comfort and (in time) peace.


----------



## grumpydaddy

sad


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

grumpydaddy said:


> sad
> 
> View attachment 55336


 God particle!


----------



## grumpydaddy

Once upon a time there was a King who was only 12 inches tall.

He was a terrible king, but he made a great ruler


----------



## grumpydaddy

I just realised that Albert Einstein was a real person!!
I thought he was a theoretical physicist.


----------



## DavecUK

Einstein was once traveling from Princeton on a train when the conductor came down the aisle, punching the tickets of every passenger. When he came to Einstein, Einstein reached in his vest pocket. He couldn't find his ticket, so he reached in his trouser pockets. It wasn't there, so he looked in his briefcase but couldn't find it. Then he looked in the seat beside him. He still couldn't find it.

The conductor said, "Dr. Einstein, I know who you are. We all know who you are. I'm sure you bought a ticket. Don't worry about it."

Einstein nodded appreciatively. The conductor continued down the aisle punching tickets. As he was ready to move to the next car, he turned around and saw the great physicist down on his hands and knees looking under his seat for his ticket.

The conductor rushed back and said, "Dr. Einstein, Dr. Einstein, don't worry, I know who you are. No problem. You don't need a ticket. I'm sure you bought one."

Einstein looked at him and said, "Young man, I too, know who I am. What I don't know is where I'm going."


----------



## DavecUK

*Espresso machine raffle*

Young Paddy bought a used Espresso machine from a vendor for £100. The vendor agreed to deliver the Espresso machine the next day.
The next day he drove up and said, 'Sorry son, but I have some bad news. The Espresso machined's faulty and exploded."
Paddy replied, 'Well then just give me my money back.'
The vendor said, 'Can't do that. I've already spent it.'
Paddy said, 'OK, then, just bring me the broken espresso machine.'
The vendor asked, 'What are you going to do with it?'
Paddy said, 'I'm going to raffle it off.'
The vendor said, 'You can't raffle a faulty Espresso machine that's exploded!'
Paddy said, 'Sure I can. Watch me. I just won't tell anybody it's faulty and blew up.'
A month later, the vendor met up with Paddy and asked, ' What happened with Espresso machine?'
Paddy said, 'I raffled it. I sold 500 tickets at £2 each and made a profit of £898'
The vendor said, 'Didn't anyone complain?'
Paddy said, 'Just the guy who won. So I gave him his £2 back.'


----------



## Nightrider_1uk

DavecUK said:


> *Espresso machine raffle*
> 
> Young Paddy bought a used Espresso machine from a vendor for £100. The vendor agreed to deliver the Espresso machine the next day.
> The next day he drove up and said, 'Sorry son, but I have some bad news. The Espresso machined's faulty and exploded."
> Paddy replied, 'Well then just give me my money back.'
> The vendor said, 'Can't do that. I've already spent it.'
> Paddy said, 'OK, then, just bring me the broken espresso machine.'
> The vendor asked, 'What are you going to do with it?'
> Paddy said, 'I'm going to raffle it off.'
> The vendor said, 'You can't raffle a faulty Espresso machine that's exploded!'
> Paddy said, 'Sure I can. Watch me. I just won't tell anybody it's faulty and blew up.'
> A month later, the vendor met up with Paddy and asked, ' What happened with Espresso machine?'
> Paddy said, 'I raffled it. I sold 500 tickets at £2 each and made a profit of £898'
> The vendor said, 'Didn't anyone complain?'
> Paddy said, 'Just the guy who won. So I gave him his £2 back.'


 Hmm now there's a way i can afford to upgrade.....


----------



## grumpydaddy

An elephant and a crocodile were swimming in the Amazon, when the elephant spots a turtle sunning himself on a rock.
The elephant walks over to the turtle, picks him up in his trunk and hurls him far into the jungle.
"What did you do that for?" asks the crocodile.
The elephant answers, "That turtle was the one that bit me almost fifty years ago."
The crocodile says, "And you remembered him after all these years? Boy, you sure do have a good memory."
"Yep," says the elephant .....
"Turtle recall."


----------



## grumpydaddy

The discomfort of trapped nerves is making it hard to sleep


----------



## grumpydaddy

On a serious note: after a day of just not functioning ill, I spent today at derriford hospital getting more scans and am lined up for more radiotherapy Monday. I feel I am now at least half way there


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Pl take care @grumpydaddy. You and your family are on our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## grumpydaddy

A Norseman is shopping at a supermarket when he comes across an old lady in a wheelchair, almost in tears.
"What's the matter?" He asks.
"Oh," sobs the old lady. "I want to have a look at the frozen puddings but, as you can see, there are three steps down into the chiller cabinets."
"No problem," he says lifting her onto his back. "I'll take you."
He strolls through the chiller cabinets with the old lady on his back. She selects several puddings and puts them in the basket he is carrying for her.
At the other end the old lady's husband is waiting with her wheelchair.
"I'd really like to thank you," says the old lady as he sets her back down in the chair, "but I don't even know who you are!"
He just waves and walks off.
"I was really worried about you," says the old lady's husband. "What have you been doing?"

She replies, "Well, I've been through the desserts on a Norse with no name."


----------



## DavecUK

I is feeling nostalgic...


----------



## grumpydaddy

A few days in hospital with an infection so now another recovery period needed to re hydrate etc.
Each time I am glad to be home but each time I am aware of the things I am losing. Having family around is Guuud medicine


----------



## grumpydaddy




----------



## grumpydaddy




----------



## 4085

In the same vein.....


----------



## 4085

Bill worked in a pickle factory. He had been employed there for a number of years when he came home one day to confess to his wife that he had a terrible compulsion. He had an urge to stick his penis into the pickle slicer. His wife suggested that he should see a sex therapist to talk about it, but Bill indicated that he'd be too embarrassed. He vowed to overcome the compulsion on his own. One day a few weeks later, Bill came home absolutely ashen. His wife could see at once that something was seriously wrong. "What's wrong, Bill?" she asked. "Do you remember that I told you how I had this tremendous urge to put my penis into the pickle slicer?" "Oh, Bill, you didn't." "Yes, I did." "My God, Bill, what happened?" "I got fired." "No, Bill. I mean, what happened with the pickle slicer?"

"Oh...she got fired too."

source: http://www.jokes4us.com/winnersjokes/pickleslicerjoke.html


----------



## 4085




----------



## grumpydaddy

Outcome of a couple of weeks struggling to get things balanced on both a drugs and food intake front is a loss of about 8 Kg. That would be 1 stone 4 lbs.

I have not weighed this much since I was at school and would be happy about it if I had any strength worth a damn. Still, Hopefully that will improve.

People like me do not do mental distress about anything so when it came along to bite me it was a surprise and I had no idea how to work it out. Rang the local hospice. We will see.

Enough of that. Thinking of selling up everything coffee related that I have been buying as retirement projects so if anyone is interested in Mazzer Super Jollys or Mazzer Royals all fitted with dosers but which I had plans to convert to either single dose or on demand. All need work all need Paint . My old but working well Santos is up for sale too. I will try to keep the price as low as I can but at the same time I need to fill the kid's fund pot as much as I can and I do not have many weeks now to do that. Talk to me if any of these might interest you and we can do some sort of listing. I struggle to lift a superjolly can you believe that


----------



## grumpydaddy

Does anyone know how long it takes to repair a hearing aid?

I sent mine back to the manufacturers and have not heard anything since.


----------



## grumpydaddy

o those not giving the Indian coronavirus variant the concern it deserves...

Think again.

I have a business associate diagnosed with it at the end of last week and he's now in a korma


----------



## DavecUK

grumpydaddy said:


> o those not giving the Indian coronavirus variant the concern it deserves...
> 
> Think again.
> 
> I have a business associate diagnosed with it at the end of last week and he's now in a korma


 Yup, all you have to do is have your Naan passanda too close to someone, before you know it, she is vindaloo, develops a bad kofta and brings up plenty of aloo gobi....then falls into a deep Korma


----------



## DavecUK

With summer holidays approaching...


----------



## dutchy101

Why can't Stevie Wonder see his friends?

Because he's married


----------



## tt1106

Guy gets stopped on the freeway for speeding. Cop approaches and asks for drivers license, registration and proof of insurance. Driver tells cop, "Sir, my license is in the glove box with my gun". Cop takes a step back and asks the driver why he has a gun in the glove box. The driver tells the cop that he used the gun to kill his wife and after he put her body in the trunk, he put the gun in the glove box. The cop says, "Sir, are you telling me that you have a gun in the glove box and it's the same gun you used to kill your wife and her body is in the trunk?" The driver confirms it with a yep. The cop pulls his gun out gets the driver out of the car, handcuffs him and places him in the back of his patrol car. He then calls for his supervisor who responds shortly. They open the glove box and there's no gun. They open the trunk and it's completely empty. The sergeant walks to the back of the patrol car, opens the door and says,". Sir, we've got a bit of a situation. The officer said that you told him you had a gun in the glove box and it was the same gun that you used to kill your wife. He also said that you told him that her body was in the trunk. Do you have anything to say?". The driver says, " I'm not surprised Sir. I bet he told you I was speeding too."


----------



## grumpydaddy

*An Elderly Irish lady visits her physician to ask his advice on reviving her husband's libido.

What about trying Viagra?" asked the doctor.

Not a chance" she replied. "He won't even take an aspirin.

Not a problem," said the doctor. "Give him an Irish Viagra.

What on Earth is Irish Viagra?" she asked.

It's Viagra dissolved in his morning cup of coffee. He won't even taste it.

Let me know how it goes," he said. She called the doctor the very next afternoon. How did it go?" he asked.
Oh Jesus Doctor, it was terrible. Just horrid, I tell ya! I'm beside myself!

Oh, no! What in the world happened?" asked the doctor

Well, I did the deed, Doctor, just as you advised. I put the Viagra in his morning coffee, and he drank it. Well, you know, it took effect almost immediately, and he jumped straight up out of his chair with a smile on his face, a twinkle in his eye and his pants a-bulging. Then, with one fierce swoop of his arm, he sent the cups, saucers, and everything else that was on the table flying across the room ripped my clothes to tatters and passionately took me then and there, right on top of the table. T'was a nightmare, I tell ya, an absolute nightmare!

Why so terrible?" asked the doctor. "Wasn't the sex good?

Freakin jaysus, it was the best sex I've had in me last 25 years, but sure as I'm sittin' here, Doctor&#8230; I'll never be able to show me face in McDonalds again!*


----------



## 4085

****True facts****

1. In the 1400s a law was set forth in England that a man was allowed to beat his wife with a stick no thicker than his thumb.

Hence we have 'the rule of thumb.'

2. Many years ago in Scotland , a new game was invented. It was ruled 'Gentlemen Only...

Ladies Forbidden'... and thus the word GOLF entered into the English language.

3. Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history:

Spades - King David,

Hearts - Charlemagne,

Clubs -Alexander the Great,

Diamonds - Julius Caesar

4. In Shakespeare's time, mattresses were secured on bed frames by ropes. When you pulled on the ropes the mattress tightened, making the bed firmer to sleep on. Hence the phrase......... 'goodnight, sleep tight.'

5. It was the accepted practice in Babylon 4,000 years ago that for a month after the wedding, the bride's father would supply his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink.

Mead is a honey beer and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the honey month, which we know today as the honeymoon.

6. Since 1990, Sunderland fans have said they are going to win the league at the start of every football season, hence the phrase 'deluded tw#t'.


----------



## Eiffel

Julius Caesar was never king (Kings have a very bad rep in antique Rome), but the rest must be facts 😉


----------



## DavecUK




----------



## 4085

> Joe passed away. His will provided £30,000 for an elaborate funeral.
> As the last guests departed the affair, his wife, Helen, turned to her oldest friend.
> "Well, I'm sure Joe would be pleased," she said.
> "I'm sure you're right," replied Jody, who lowered her voice and leaned in close.
> "How much did this really cost?"
> "All of it," said Helen. "Thirty thousand."
> "No!" Jody exclaimed. "I mean, it was very nice, but £30,000?"
> Helen answered. "The funeral was £6,500. I donated £500 to the church. The wake, food and drinks were another £500. The rest went for the memorial stone."
> Jody computed quickly. "£22,500 for a memorial stone? My God, how big is it?!" .........
> 
> "Two and a half carats."


----------



## CoffeePhilE

dfk41 said:


> "£22,500 for a memorial stone? My God, how big is it?!" .........
> 
> "Two and a half carats."
Click to expand...

 Good one. But I wonder how old that joke is. I inspected a diamond at a cutter in Amsterdam about 20 years ago. Princess cut, colorless, VVS1 and about the size of a garden pea. It was a very good quality stone but not absolutely top quality.

Weight? One carat. Price? £60,000.

Maybe Jody just bought a much lower quality stone?


----------



## DavecUK

Thought I would give this thread a little love.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

more importantly, did you &#8230;.








?


----------



## 4085




----------



## DavecUK

Sort of funny and not funny all at once. I visited my mum in her care home yesterday, as I do a few times per week. Then I saw this and in a way so true....for most categories of prison.


----------



## 4085




----------



## DavecUK




----------



## coffeechap

Haven't been able to post for quite some time but thought I would update this thread as no one else did.

Sadly Mike aka grumpy daddy passed away in august last year after a period of illness which he spoke openly about on here. He was a lovely bloke who always liked to help other people and added some spice to this forum. So keep the jokes coming in memory of Mike


----------



## EricC

Welcome back Dave, you were sorely missed.


----------



## coffeechap

EricC said:


> Welcome back Dave, you were sorely missed.


 Thanks Eric, been odd not being able to post here for so long, happy to help folk out again


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Haven't been able to post for quite some time but thought I would update this thread as no one else did.
> 
> Sadly Mike aka grumpy daddy passed away in august last year after a period of illness which he spoke openly about on here. He was a lovely bloke who always liked to help other people and added some spice to this forum. So keep the jokes coming in memory of Mike


 That is tragically sad to hear. It's nice to see you again though


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> That is tragically sad to hear. It's nice to see you again though


 Cheers martin, glad to back, good to see you still here ever the PP


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Cheers martin, glad to back, good to see you still here ever the PP


 Ha, not really PP, come and go, the child is a thankful distraction from the internet


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

coffeechap said:


> Sadly Mike aka grumpy daddy passed away in august last year


 Remember talking to him quite a bit at the last Lever Day - he wore a rolling digital display badge with his forum name. Very friendly and funny. RIP.

Welcome back coffeechap.


----------



## El carajillo

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Remember talking to him quite a bit at the last Lever Day - he wore a rolling digital display badge with his forum name. Very friendly and funny. RIP.
> 
> Welcome back coffeechap.


 Very sorry to hear about Grumpy, I had been sending him jokes for quite a while.

When I stopped getting responses I did not like to enquire further. So sad.


----------



## coffeechap

El carajillo said:


> Very sorry to hear about Grumpy, I had been sending him jokes for quite a while.
> 
> When I stopped getting responses I did not like to enquire further. So sad.


 His family said that he appreciated the contact he got from folk, they also said he passed away very peacefully.


----------



## coffeechap

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Remember talking to him quite a bit at the last Lever Day - he wore a rolling digital display badge with his forum name. Very friendly and funny. RIP.
> 
> Welcome back coffeechap.


 Thankyou Alberto it's good to be back and getting involved again


----------



## Sharkie

Such sad news, rest well Mike


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Ha, not really PP, come and go, the child is a thankful distraction from the internet


 They do make a fantastic distraction.


----------



## iroko

Thanks for the update, RIP grumpydaddy, Mike.


----------

